# Stretch mark (in armpit) from lifting??



## JTrollerb (Feb 18, 2005)

Ever since I started taking Creatine Monohydrate this week, I just noticed a pink/redish mark right above my left armpit, which one of my friends labeled it as a stretch mark.  I've been doing a lot of bench pressing, including the flat, incline, and dumbbell benches.  Is that would it could be?  A stretch mark?

I'm 19 and weigh only 150, and Im not losing any weight....I thought only people who lose lots of weight get stretch marks?  

Thank you!!


----------



## Du (Feb 18, 2005)

Stretchmarks are caused when the skin is pulled faster than it can grow. We all get them in the pec/delt tie-in.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 19, 2005)

my friends got this and it looks like he has been cut with a knife and he has a scar it is HUGE


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2005)

Typically they are received when you gain weight, which is why women are noted for them during pregnancy. Dehydration can make them worse, as can thin skin.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Feb 19, 2005)

Everyone that weight trains has them around the armpit area( inner bicep/pec/etc.), myself included.Nothin to be embarassed about.Most of the ones I have, I got while starting out and I was only 145lbs and doing very light weights without supplements.Theyll eventually fade to a shade very close to your natural skin tone, but never fully go away(so theyll be far less prominent than they are now).Dont worry, their an indicator your makin gains!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmuriqi (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't have any...i'm making gains


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Feb 19, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> I don't have any...i'm making gains


Seriously?!?Whats your secret?I got em all round my armpit area ?Anyway, what I meant was theyre an indicator your muscle is growing.Didnt mean to have a jab at anybody.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2005)

I also have them.  They fade in time.  At this point they are hardly noticeable.  Keeping yourself properly hydrated and rubbing topical vitamin E oil on the area affected can minimize the occurence of new stretch marks.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 19, 2005)

I've had mine on my arms for over 5 years and they have faded but will never go away.


----------



## nmuriqi (Feb 20, 2005)

I probably have thick skin.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 20, 2005)

no you probably have stretchier skin


----------



## MorteSubite (Feb 20, 2005)

I put on 10 pounds (most of it LBM) in the past 6 weeks without any issues. Hopefully things will continue without stretch marks. Gotta cross my fingers


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Im not sure if anyone knows, because nobody has mentioned it, but they do have creams that you can rub onto stretch marks to make them disappear.  I don't remember the name of the stuff but if u ask for the stuff that makes stretch marks disappear, they'll know what you are talkin about


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 20, 2005)

I have stretch marks on my arms, and in the armpit area. You Grow u stretch. 

I also have them all along the shaft of my penis.........................j/k

Coca butter helps but they never go away.They get lighter and fade away some, but never all the way.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> no you probably have stretchier skin



Thicker skin as a rule is more elastic. Asians statistically have thicker skin, otherwise most humans share approximately the same skin thickness other than based on bodyfat percentages which is obviously individual. Which group of asian peoples I could not say, perhaps "all." I would imagine Eskimos to have some thickness there for protection.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 21, 2005)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> I also have them all along the shaft of my penis.........................j/k


Stop pulling on it so much....


----------



## j rizz (Feb 21, 2005)

I dont have any stretch marks and ive been noticing alot of muscle gains. and i also used to be real fat when i was like 13-14 and never saw stretch marks. lucky me.
crossin my fingers. maybe it has to do with genetics or something. im greek so maybe greeks have thick skin??


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 21, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> I dont have any stretch marks and ive been noticing alot of muscle gains. and i also used to be real fat when i was like 13-14 and never saw stretch marks. lucky me.
> crossin my fingers. maybe it has to do with genetics or something. im greek so maybe greeks have thick skin??


You don't have any stretch marks because when you were fat, your skin got stretched out and you haven't grown enough to expand the skin past the point where you get stretch marks.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 22, 2005)

?? i havent grown enough??.. i was 13 or 14 at like 5'1 weighing 180 pounds. and now im 18 6'0 175...how did i not grow??
and before i hit my fat stage i was a super skinny kid who could eat whatever and not gain a pound. i got fat from being inactive. but none the less. putin all that weight did expand m skin and i still never got stretch marks. then i dropped the wieght and got skinny and then went on a bulkin phase(what im currently doing) and still dont have stretch marks.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Feb 22, 2005)

DbLPLatinum89 said:
			
		

> Im not sure if anyone knows, because nobody has mentioned it, but they do have creams that you can rub onto stretch marks to make them disappear. I don't remember the name of the stuff but if u ask for the stuff that makes stretch marks disappear, they'll know what you are talkin about


Retina-A?


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 22, 2005)

i ahve stretch marks on my arm pits as well. 

but there something weird on biceps. i use to be really fat 5 years ago weighed 215 with like 18+ bf% .  now I am 13.5% at 192.  with my biceps i notice when i do a dumb bell curl i get a some kind of lines showing.   not a smooth skin.


----------

